# Who determines egg size?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Is this true? I'm new to chickens and have been researching and learning all I can, but can't find any other info on this. I always thought the hen determined the egg size. I have 2, possibly 3 roosters, and one very small hen it seems. (They are going to be separated). I was worried about a larger rooster physically harming a small hen, but a too-large egg had never occurred to me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck? Whoever wrote that is can't even spell. No, the hen determines egg size. The rooster has nothing to do with that.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Agree with Robin. The size of the hen determines egg size.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

The rooster will not change her egg size, but he can have an affect on his daughter's egg size.

Chickens can get egg bound from large eggs, and that can kill them.

If an egg gets stuck and she is unable to expel it she will die. And some birds are more prone to egg binding, due to egg size, sometimes even the shape of their pelvic bones. But generally speaking a hens body will be able to handle her egg size.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My problem is a bit different. Since all my hens have started laying I got 5 or 6 eggs per day. All of a sudden I am averaging 3 per day and some days just one. I have changed nothing. I know one hen won’t lay as she has not weaned her babies. My Golden Comet has never missed a day. I am perplexed about what is going on. Any advice?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Winter is coming. Look for excess feathers laying around, a molt may be starting.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's weird whoever wrote that.. So not true..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh my I was worried my chickens egg would be too big too


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> My problem is a bit different. Since all my hens have started laying I got 5 or 6 eggs per day. All of a sudden I am averaging 3 per day and some days just one. I have changed nothing. I know one hen won’t lay as she has not weaned her babies. My Golden Comet has never missed a day. I am perplexed about what is going on. Any advice?


How old are they? Days are getting shorter, depending on where you are it could be getting dark really early. A lot of birds slow down production during the winter, and it is also molting season, which also slows down production as they are putting their energy to producing new feathers as opposed to creating eggs.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> How old are they? Days are getting shorter, depending on where you are it could be getting dark really early. A lot of birds slow down production during the winter, and it is also molting season, which also slows down production as they are putting their energy to producing new feathers as opposed to creating eggs.


They were 1 year old Monday. It may be molting time for them


----------

